# Hi-Beat or Spring Drive for first GS?



## ironandwine

Hi Guys,

I'm currently looking to purchase my first GS but am having a hard time deciding which movement to go for. What are your thoughts? I managed to try the SBGH039 and SBGA103, the 62GS case is amazing but the sweep of the SD is really nice too. Which would you pick? or would you consider another model? Unfortunately the SBGA125 which i really like seems like it'll be difficult to track down for a good price, or even try for that matter.

Some other info:
1. My collection consists of a PAM183, PAM372 and a Seiko Alpinist green dial
2. The watch will mainly be used in an office environment, a date is highly desirable. 
3. My wrist is about 7 1/4 
4. I've an opportunity to get the SBGH037 as well, but i wont be able to try it. Would you think this looks better than the 039? Since i already have dark dial pieces in the PAMs

Thanks in advance!

SBGH039








SBGA103


----------



## Forestgump1987

Should be pure mechanical watch and should go for Hi-beat GS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

+1 on the hi-beat. Plus the 39 is a killer looking watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavrobasilis

both are gorgeous technical marvels and I am sure you won't regret it whichever way you decide; it's more of a dial colour dilemma unless the 037 is an option too 

what I would warn you about, though, is that one inevitably leads to the other so it's more of a 'which one first' question really (personal experience...)


----------



## Laso1

I love the Spring Drive movements, I am completely sold on them. That said, I would recommend the Hi-Beat for the first Grand Seiko. The Hi-Beat is also a great movement. The seconds hand sweep is very smooth. I have a Hi-Beat GMT and could not be happier. It is running +3 sec. per day.

You can add the SD later.


----------



## ironandwine

Thanks for the replies! Yeah the 037 is an option too, albeit at a slight premium to the 039. ive seen a few 039 in stores but havent managed to see the 037, perhaps they're all sold out even though its a ltd ed of 1000 compared to the 37's 700?


----------



## Atleo

The dark brown color of that dial is the ticket to me. Either movement is great but the overall aesthetics of the hi beat win in this particular comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noritaka

Between the 2 watches, SBGA103 is a winner to me and it is more exclusive!
It has the Special 9R15 Spring Drive movement adjusted to +/- 0.5 sec/day, whereas the 9R65 is specified as -/+ 1 sec/day...

You'll eventually get a Hi Beat later anyway 

And the gold medallion is just 
ps : in what country are you? The SBGA103 was released in 2015 and is supposed to be sold out...


----------



## T1meout

I don't care much for the springdrive power reserve, so I'd go with the Hi-beat. I dig the brown dial but on the other hand the 037 is more versatile.


----------



## jeffreyt

I'd go for the SBGH037. Getting a classic white dial to go against your dark PAM's, and it looses the power reserve of the SBGA103. 

I hope that you'll enjoy whatever you choose!

Jeff


----------



## MisterTom

Spring Drive will spoil you.They are awesome.


----------



## bluedialer

You have got to be in Japan, ironandwine, right?

Tough choice, both really solid limited editions.

Spring drive pros:
-uniqueness of spring drive
-ridiculously accurate (this one even more accurate than non LE spring drives)
-fluid seconds sweep
-better movement decoration
-3 days of power reserve

Hi-beat pros
-the charm of a hand adjusted pure mechanical
-adjusted to Grand Seiko standard, with certificate
-GS's top end 3 hand caliber 
-10 bps sweep

For me, the self dater case of sbga103 sways it in its favor. Although, the box crystal is on the hi-beat if you prefer that detail.
But as noritaka mentioned, you also get that cool gold medal-Lion (har har) on this spring drive.

My analysis here would say the 103. But, gotta go with what your heart says if one somehow just pulls at you stronger, regardless of counting pros and cons. Congrats either way!


----------



## KrazyK

I have the SBGH037 and let me tell you, it's one gorgeous watch in the metal! The light reflects like crazy on the sunbeam dial, hands and markers. And the way it's faceted all over, wow! Chose this over the Snowflake and I'm very happy with my choice. Don't get me wrong, I still love the Snowflake and I'll get one someday, no doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

noritaka said:


> SBGA103 is a winner to me and it is more exclusive!
> It has the Special 9R15 Spring Drive movement adjusted to +/- 0.5 sec/day, whereas the 9R65 is specified as -/+ 1 sec/day...
> 
> And gold medallion is
> ps : in what country are you? The SBGA103 was released in 2015 and is supposed to be sold out...


+1 
The finishing is ridiculous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nom de Forum

Seiko makes a great Hi-Beat, but so does everyone else. Seiko makes a great Spring Drive and nobody else does. Your first Grand Seiko should be a Spring Drive. I made that choice and could not be any happier for doing so.


----------



## TheResident

My first GS was the SBGA125. 

For me nothing compares to the smooth sweep of the second hand, it's like watching time flow on your wrist.

Sometimes I'd check my watch even if I don't need to know the time.

It's a good problem you have. Good luck with your search/choice!.


----------



## Domo




----------



## Allan_de_dub

I have the SBGA103 and may be biased haha. For office wear the SBGA103 or SBGH037 would be more appropriate (depending on where you work) and low key. The SBGH039 stands out more and I like the symmetry of it not having a power reserve plus the high beat does a pretty good job of approximating the motion of the Spring Drive. In other words get the one you like the most as you won't go wrong with either! You are the one that will be wearing it after all.


----------



## reggie747

Hi-Beat for me on these two choices. I'm probably biased with my Snowflake spring drive and my desire for a hi-beat.
Either of them will do you no wrong though.


----------



## Tseg

I faced the same decision. Ultimately it was the looks, balance and history of the case design that had me go for a hi-beat. Take the movement out of the equation and then pick one... That would be the right decision.


----------



## noritaka

SBGA103 (Spring Drive) case is bound to history too as it is the recreation of the 57 GS

Sunburst dial, blued second hand, gold medallion, exclusive 9R15 movement for the SBGA103, sorry but the SBGH039 is no match 

Both on strap, the SBGA103 will also look better than the SBGH039


----------



## bobski

Well this is a toughie for me. I prefer the case of the 103 but the lack of power resrerve on the 039! 

Considering your current watches I think a white dial would be great, and I have to say a white dial is so versitile.

What about the SBGH001 or, even better if you ask me, the SBGJ001 with that amazingly textured dial?


----------



## Kiwimac99

Interesting thread. I am having the same debate with myself!


----------



## DickoryDoc

noritaka said:


> SBGA103 (Spring Drive) case is bound to history too as it is the recreation of the 57 GS
> 
> Sunburst dial, blued second hand, gold medallion, exclusive 9R15 movement for the SBGA103, sorry but the SBGH039 is no match
> 
> Both on strap, the SBGA103 will also look better than the SBGH039


I voted with my wallet and got the SBGH037 but this was a very, very close second. I just slightly preferred the faceted case of the H037 to the softer more rounded one of the A103; I could also take or leave the power reserve (I think it's a useful complication but also affects the purity of design of the dial).


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Tom-HK

noritaka said:


> Between the 2 watches, SBGA103 is a winner to me and it is more exclusive!
> It has the Special 9R15 Spring Drive movement adjusted to +/- 0.5 sec/day, whereas the 9R65 is specified as -/+ 1 sec/day...
> 
> You'll eventually get a Hi Beat later anyway
> 
> And the gold medallion is just
> ps : in what country are you? The SBGA103 was released in 2015 and is supposed to be sold out...


I echo everything in this post (minus the bit about the gold medallion). The SBGA103 would definitely get my vote. Part of self-dater LE collection and even more accurate than an 'ordinary' Spring Drive, it's definitely one to grab if you have the chance. You can always pick up a hi-beat later, if you really want one.

Plus, I think you'll find the experience of owning a hi-beat isn't really that different from any of the other watches in your collection. The Spring Drive truly is signature Seiko and for a first GS it would be the one I'd go for.

(Actually, my first GS was a quartz. My second was a Spring Drive (SBGA105))


----------



## teb1013

It would be the Spring Drive for me. I already have 2 nice mechanical watches (Rolex and Tudor) and I look to Grand Seiko to do something that is unique. At this point, due to $ issues, I have an SBGV027 quartz, which is beautiful and amazingly accurate, but my next GS will be the SD.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ironandwine

Thanks again for all the replies! Really appreciate it.

I'm actually in Singapore for those who asked! The AD still had one A103 in stock. I actually have no issue with the power reserve being on the dial, i think the only thing really holding me back from the 103 is the silver dial. I can't really warm up to it. Does anyone know if the H037's silver is similar to it?

The snowflake was what really attracted me to GS, but when i tried it in the metal i couldn't warm up to the case shape and material. 








I actually have tried the SBGJ001 also, but found it to be a little too tall and too busy of a dial for me. I really do like the dial texture and colors though.


----------



## T1meout

I wouldn't buy anything unless you are absolutely certain of it, and by the sound of it, you are not.


----------



## Longines

I have this one and I love it  I prefer the word Seiko on top instead of the new version with Grand Seiko on top.









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

The spring drive has incredible accuracy and the awesome longer reserve..... for a M-F daily wearer that's an great combination as it can come of Friday and back on Monday morning with out skipping a beat.

I agree a white / silver face watch gives a collection more versatility.

I chose the high beat over the snow flake because, like you I found it to be not to my liking in wrist and a little too light and bright.

The GS 36000 bph highbeats have a mesmerizing sweep that still has a beat v the pulseless sweep of the spring drives

For a business daily wearer that's lower than the GMT the 001 is a great choice. The silver is very light often looks/ photographs white but with out the fresh snow brilliance of the snowflake. The sunburnt is very subtle and hardly noticeable.

The old style dial seems more business V the new style dial which has more of a dress watch feel.

I love mine and if I wore suits to work it would dominate wrist time, super comfortable and a visual pleasure on the wrist.

I don't love the power reserve on spring drives ( though I no longer object to it on my diver ) so I vote highbeat..... but I have a strong preference for matching date wheels so an 001 or sbgh005 would be my choice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeaks5635

I would have to say that I was in the same boat as you to begin. I decided on the spring drive exactly for the reason that other manufacturer had it. I had plans for the snowflake to be the spring drive model of my choice. Those plans were changed when the new dial was announced and I was told my pre-order would be this new dial. So with my preference being the older dial I just didn't like the basic spring drive models now. This caused an issue for me since I wanted a spring drive as my only high end watch.

As some of you know I eventually ended up with a Hi-Beat LE instead. Justifying that both the Hi-Beat and the LE status of the watch made it closer to the "exclusivity" that I was looking for in the spring drive.

Just a cell phone pic and a little dirty but I wear it every day and still really like it as others have mentioned the second hand is still very "fluid" so you are not missing much in that respect.


----------



## theEntreriCode

Nom de Forum said:


> Seiko makes a great Hi-Beat, but so does everyone else. Seiko makes a great Spring Drive and nobody else does. Your first Grand Seiko should be a Spring Drive. I made that choice and could not be any happier for doing so.


 Zenith is the only other manufacturer which makes a hi beat movement. Theirs is a modified chrono movement which isn't hacking unless you get a chrono. Between the OPs choices I'd buy the hi beat. I like the case, the indices too seem more refined to me. It really is a toss up between the dials, I like both. Don't own one yet but if I could buy one, I'd have it in a heart beat.

Edit : Breguet has one, but that's something else altogether.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

theEntreriCode said:


> Edit : Breguet has one, but that's something else altogether.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Chopard (8hz) and Audemars Piguet (6hz).


----------



## bluedialer

theEntreriCode said:


> Zenith is the only other manufacturer which makes a hi beat movement. Theirs is a modified chrono movement which isn't hacking unless you get a chrono.


Re: Zenith
The Synopsis does hack, the Espada (discontinued) does not. The Espada has a proper central seconds hand, and the Synopsis only has a pronged little thing that functions as a small seconds display... Therefore the seconds hand sweep can't really be admired. But, it does have a 10 beat/sec balance and escapement on full display.


----------



## in2zion

I would go for the SBGA103. Love the Spring Drive tech.





ironandwine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to purchase my first GS but am having a hard time deciding which movement to go for. What are your thoughts? I managed to try the SBGH039 and SBGA103, the 62GS case is amazing but the sweep of the SD is really nice too. Which would you pick? or would you consider another model? Unfortunately the SBGA125 which i really like seems like it'll be difficult to track down for a good price, or even try for that matter.
> 
> Some other info:
> 1. My collection consists of a PAM183, PAM372 and a Seiko Alpinist green dial
> 2. The watch will mainly be used in an office environment, a date is highly desirable.
> 3. My wrist is about 7 1/4
> 4. I've an opportunity to get the SBGH037 as well, but i wont be able to try it. Would you think this looks better than the 039? Since i already have dark dial pieces in the PAMs
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> SBGH039
> View attachment 11874482
> 
> 
> SBGA103
> View attachment 11874474


----------



## Csyoon25

why not both? just kidding. i'm eyeing the hi-beat gmt myself. but i can't wait to see a snowflake in person.


----------



## trhall

I was faced with a similar decision and ultimately went with a Spring Drive. The unique movement was what did it for me. I love watching the sweeping seconds hand. It's mesmerizing to stare at.

I'll get a Hi-Beat soon, but happy my first was a Spring Drive. Don't think you can go wrong with either though.


----------



## ironandwine

Update:

I've made my decision! Went with a spring drive in the end because i really love that sweep, but i'll probably end up with a hi-beat soon enough. What model did i go with though 

Will post when it arrives from japan! Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## MLJinAK

Oh no... I see you bought the SD... I have an SD, and they're amazing.

That hi-beat you were looking at is a LE from 2015. There's few floating around, would have been cool to get it.


----------



## trhall

ironandwine said:


> Update:
> 
> I've made my decision! Went with a spring drive in the end because i really love that sweep, but i'll probably end up with a hi-beat soon enough.


Congrats on your choice! I think you'll be happy with a Spring Drive as your first. I am, and am looking for an Hi-Beat soon too.

The sweep of the minute hand is so mesmerizing. Looking forward to seeing what you got!


----------



## Squeaks5635

trhall said:


> Congrats on your choice! I think you'll be happy with a Spring Drive as your first. I am, and am looking for an Hi-Beat soon too.
> 
> The sweep of the *minute* hand is so mesmerizing. Looking forward to seeing what you got!


One would have to argue the sweep of the minute hand to be indistinguishable between the two movements


----------



## ten13th

Squeaks5635 said:


> One would have to argue the sweep of the minute hand to be indistinguishable between the two movements


Have you seen SD and High Beat side by side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

Squeaks5635 said:


> One would have to argue the sweep of the minute hand to be indistinguishable between the two movements


You're absolutely right! The hi-beat and SD share the exact same MINUTE hand sweep 

The SECONDS hand is close, but the SD is perfectly smooth and you can see the ticks.


----------



## trhall

Squeaks5635 said:


> One would have to argue the sweep of the minute hand to be indistinguishable between the two movements


Hahaha. Okay, sorry. Typo.


----------



## bluedialer

This is my guess.


----------



## DickoryDoc

ironandwine said:


> Update:
> 
> I've made my decision! Went with a spring drive in the end because i really love that sweep, but i'll probably end up with a hi-beat soon enough. What model did i go with though
> 
> Will post when it arrives from japan! Thanks again for everyone's input!


SO WHAT DID YOU GET??2?


----------



## RMA

My vote is for the Blizzard too


----------



## Easterntimez

I have the Sbgh039 and it really is the King of all GS in my opinion. It’s the limited edition as you know and in comparison to the sbga001 it really is better in my humble opinion the Spring drive will always get associates to quartz but the 36000 HiBeat will always be referred to as the Jubilee of GS Studio. Please see pictures of my comparison. 
Ps. The Spring Drive belongs to a friend and my SBGH039 may be up for sale, Still deciding. 

Salute


----------



## bluedialer

Barring introduction of a smaller sized (40x14 or preferably under) chronograph, some type of SBGH 3-hand hi-beat will probably be my next GS. That would make 1 Spring Drive (1st bought) vs 2 Hi-Beats.

Of course if they ever made that chronograph, I know it'd be made a Spring Drive, so it's not as if I would be opposed to adding another SD.


----------



## whineboy

Easterntimez said:


> I have the Sbgh039 and it really is the King of all GS in my opinion. It's the limited edition as you know and in comparison to the sbga001 it really is better in my humble opinion the Spring drive will always get associates to quartz but the 36000 HiBeat will always be referred to as the Jubilee of GS Studio. Please see pictures of my comparison.
> Ps. The Spring Drive belongs to a friend and my SBGH039 may be up for sale, Still deciding.
> 
> Salute


GS high beat fan and owner here.

If we are talking about modern GS movements, I'd say the SBGH039/9S85 is a contender for the Queen of GS (I'm partial to the 9R86). The King is the unobtainable LE SBGH035 with the 9S85 Special movement. Even more accurate! In 2014 Timeless did a mouth-watering review of that watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-sbgh035-hi-beat-special-review-1252914.html

But really, we're talking about angels dancing on the head of a pin, all the GS movements are terrific.


----------



## daiKel

if you opt for a cleaner look the Hi beat is definitely the one... but spring drive is one of its icon which I find it more special although some people may argue about the quartz not mechanical part


----------



## whineboy

daiKel said:


> if you opt for a cleaner look the Hi beat is definitely the one... but spring drive is one of its icon which I find it more special although some people may argue about the quartz not mechanical part


Agree! Once quartz and integrated circuits with feedback control are involved, pure mechanical precision drops out of the equation since the IC can compensate.

[edit: compensate up to the limit of the IC/glide wheel brake ability to do so]


----------



## At4rax

You will not be missing out on quality on either. Personally I'd go with the one your collection is lacking or the one you feel would get the most wrist time. With a GS you always know you're getting quality. So I'd worry more about which I'd enjoy the most. If it were up to me though, the high beat is the way to go


----------



## Gharddog03

HB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

I'll be the bad boy and vote for spring drive, the sweep on a SD is sexy and unique!


----------



## Easterntimez

Definitely HB is the way to go!
Enjoy the shot
Happy Holidays Folks


----------



## lvt

Hi-beat us a good idea.


----------



## MID

Yes.


----------



## kezown

I would get a spring drive, it's unique to Seiko. I'm trying to obtain all their movements now (springdrive, manual, automatic, quartz)


----------



## dayandnight

Mine was automatic high beat but I would have done spring drive as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

I went SD since I am simply mesmerized by the way the hand sweeps. HB is still a great one to own too though.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'd get SD. Like others say, it's unique to Seiko. I'm not saying that the HB and quartz aren't at the top of their respective categories, but nobody else has attempted something like Spring Drive.

Plus, early in my WUS days, I was wondering if it would be possible to achieve quartz accuracy without having to deal with a battery that could go bad or leak -- and that was before I was taught about Spring Drive.


----------



## whineboy

BarracksSi said:


> I'd get SD. Like others say, it's unique to Seiko. I'm not saying that the HB and quartz aren't at the top of their respective categories, but nobody else has attempted something like Spring Drive.
> 
> Plus, early in my WUS days, I was wondering if it would be possible to achieve quartz accuracy without having to deal with a battery that could go bad or leak -- and that was before I was taught about Spring Drive.


Equally important, no capacitor in a Spring Drive movement - like batteries, they can go bad. Spring Drive really is well-designed.

It's mentioned on a few threads I scanned, this is the most recent: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-grand-seiko-spring-drive-8-day-sbgd202-with-night-sky-dial


----------

